Ask HN: Is there an open-source alternative to the AP Stylebook? - ahmedfromtunis
======
wahern
Judging by this article

    
    
      https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_style_guides
    

it looks like the closest thing to an open, participatory style guide might
just be Wikipedia's Manual of Style,

    
    
      https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Manual_of_Style

